# Choking while drinking?



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey has done this ever since we brought him home 5 months ago now... I've asked the vet tech and she didn't seem all that concerned about it, said it was likely due to his short snout. But I am really wondering if its not all that normal...

Every time he drinks, he makes these snorting, choking, coughing sounds after he is done. Like a couple times and then nothing else until he drinks again later on. He has always done this, he isn't sick and he doesn't even act like it bothers him... do your chi's do this?

Also, sneezing... he sneezes about 10-20 times a day, again has done this since we brought him home. When he is excited, mad, playing hard etc... he isn't sick, is this just a chi thing?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus started doing that about a month ago, she did it once and a while before, but now it's been a few times a day. I noticed that she seems to do it when she drinks too fast and then she starts choking on it. I found this bowl that has a floating plate on top so it only lets so much water through at once. I was going to try it out once we get a little extra money, but here's the link for it if you think you'd want to try it, or try to find something like it if you think he's doing the same thing..
http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Bowls-...-Types_99/Eat-or-Drink-BETTER-Bowls_1355.aspx


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Dodge sneezes a lot to i thought it was an attention thing as normally someone will comment to him it never goes unnoticed lol


----------



## browncat (Feb 5, 2008)

Cha Chi _always_ does the choking thing after drinking. Doesn't matter how much..though the more he drinks the worse the choking seems to be. It freaked me out when he was a puppy, now I don't even flinch. I just calmly talk to him, and he's okay after a few seconds. I think it's all part of the reverse sneezing thing. His soft palate is just a little wonky.

No idea about the constant sneezing. My two rarely sneeze.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice bowl, thanks for the link, I may end up getting that. About the sneezing, I was thinking it was an attention thing too... but we stopped reacting to it and he still does it... so I don't think its that. Who knows? He is such a drama king! hehehe


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Both of mine choke on their water throughout the day. Mine sneeze some to but not always and it usually has something to do with smelling the floor and getting something in their nose;-)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jeanie brown said:


> Dodge sneezes a lot to i thought it was an attention thing as normally someone will comment to him it never goes unnoticed lol


same here attention hogger! hehe. he likes to sneeze when he doesnt get food when we're eating dinner o_o


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly does the whole honk/choke thing after every drink. She always has. It sounds bad, but it doesn't seem to upset her at all.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig always does the choking thing when drinking - one my SIL's chis does the reverse sneezing thing alot when she gets excited/playing which is a lot :lol: the others all do it every now and again i think its fairly common


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to know the boy is _normal_....


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper has been doing since he was a puppy.
The only time he doesn't do it , is when
he is drinking off a spring water bottle 
with my husband. When Jasper's head is 
tipped back with the bottle he
doesn't choke at all. When he drinks
from his bowl that is a whole
different story. Talking to him
calmly and rubbing his back makes
him stop right away.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

my chi doesnt, but my dads dog (who is a cocker sp) does it. he drinks too fast and gulps and ends up making that sound after. also are old chi (who past away last july) did it, but he had a calapsed trachia spelling.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

My chi doesn't do this but my husky does. Almost every single time he drinks he sounds like he's coughing...I can't help but laugh when he does because he sounds like a horse! lol He's perfectly healthy though.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper has been doing since he was a puppy.
> The only time he doesn't do it , is when
> he is drinking off a spring water bottle
> with my husband. When Jasper's head is
> ...


Pebbles does this too! When i asked my vet he said it's normal and he said that if you build a small ramp and sat the bowl at the top that this choking would stop (but who's going to build a ramp right). He said that if the dogs head is above their body whilst drinking it would help - like Lynx8456 said, Jasper doesn't do it when he drinks from a bottle.

Pebbles also does the sneezing thing, my vet said it could be the wollen carpet we have but i don't think that's the answer.. i think its just excitment and attention seeking hehehe...


----------

